# water to ice usage?



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought a low end fish finder for kicks as much as anything else. I am going to use it on my 14 foot inflatable during open water. In the meantime, I am wondering if it is useful through the ice. I don't see why not, but could use some imput since I am new to fish finders. It is a PiranhaMax 143.
Thanks,
heron153


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It would definitely be useful. It should show you fish as well as the bottom. I say go for it.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have mine rigged up and it works great. I just ordered a new one which I plan on using also. There are a bunch of threads on here and iceshanty.com with how people set theirs up. I couldn't imagine fishing without one now.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i have the piranhaMAX 150, i love it. if there are no fish in the hole, I know. also have used it on the inflatable boat i have.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been experimenting with my p max 170 and am getting pretty good with it. So far been able to see a small jig 14' down with some adjustment on the sensitivity. zoom function. And scroll speed. I just use my transducer from my kayak but called humminbird and they are compatible with certain models of the acorn style ice transducers.

Now have used it on Erie for some eyes. Works just fine very glad I had it.


----------

